# Your Gross 10/11/14



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

surge hunting all 10hrs
350miles lol
$450


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

not sure yet, waiting for uber to catch up processing trips


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> not sure yet, waiting for uber to catch up processing trips


u think u beat mine?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

honestly... uber loves surge hunters like me imagine me giving them their increased 20% value share all night  why would they be mad right?

their all after the money anyway


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> u think u beat mine?


$375


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> $375


miles and hours?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> miles and hours?


not sure on the miles.

about 8 hours being out there.

some of my bigger trips
Santa Monica to Manhattan 1.75x $42
Venice to Hollywood with 2 stops 2.25x $89
downtown to lax 3.5x $86, thank you Enrique Iglesias.
ucla dropping off pot heads 3.25x $19.95
there are allot of 2.0x plus at ucla at 2:00am. Dropping them off at home or fat sals to fix their munchies.

the rest rest were smaller bs runs. After some of these surges you go back to the normal fare and you think to yourself, how do I make a living on this crap


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Worst is short trips during surge.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Question for the Surge Hunters: How many trips are you refusing? Or cancelling? Or do you have it down to only be online in surge zones?

I would guess the more important figure besides total fare dollars would be total percentage of trips take that were surge. Is it possible to get 100% of trips be surge in a 8 hour period? And still have good earnings that is. That is still important.

Think people would pay to take a class to learn how to do that!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> not sure on the miles.
> 
> about 8 hours being out there.
> 
> ...


man u beat mine
u have less trip + less hour


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Question for the Surge Hunters: How many trips are you refusing? Or cancelling? Or do you have it down to only be online in surge zones?
> 
> I would guess the more important figure besides total fare dollars would be total percentage of trips take that were surge. Is it possible to get 100% of trips be surge in a 8 hour period? And still have good earnings that is. That is still important.
> 
> Think people would pay to take a class to learn how to do that!


i only surge hunt on saturdays
u cant earn good when its a regular day

after u drop ur pass go offline then open passenger app if its surge in the area where u are

tips
if its 1.25 surge i dont take it i wait
either it turns back to normal or goes up to 1.75

look to the pass app if at 1.75 and cars in ur area still disappearing every 2 secs . means it will go up to 2.0, if its not then i go online and pick at that rate

dont go online at 1.25

we need more surge hunters
uber loves surge hunters


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> surge hunting all 10hrs
> 350miles lol
> $450


$1.28 per total mile.
That's a little better then what I do without chasing surges.
Still your gross total for 10 hours is great
What market?

Do this every day 6 days a week:
350 x 6 x 52 = 109,000 miles per year


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> $1.28 per total mile.
> That's a little better then what I do without chasing surges.
> Still your gross total for 10 hours is great
> What market?


minus uber fee and rider fee
$370 net
hmm 350 miles x .56cents per mile = $270 wear and tear hahaha
now 370 - 270 = $100 real earning
now if we put it this way i did bad


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

> Do this every day 6 days a week:
> 350 x 6 x 52 = 109,000 miles per year


i use 1k miles per week 
1k x 4 x 12 = 48k per year hahaha

by the time i paid off the car i will have 300k miles on my car hahaha


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i use 1k miles per week
> 1k x 4 x 12 = 48k per year hahaha
> 
> by the time i paid off the car i will have 300k miles on my car hahaha


Right... be careful with that, it will catch up with you one day.
Put money aside for "future car fund"
For every gas dollar put aside the same amount in the "future car fund"

52 weeks in a year so it's more like 52,000 miles .... but what ever...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Question for the Surge Hunters: How many trips are you refusing? Or cancelling? Or do you have it down to only be online in surge zones?
> 
> I would guess the more important figure besides total fare dollars would be total percentage of trips take that were surge. Is it possible to get 100% of trips be surge in a 8 hour period? And still have good earnings that is. That is still important.
> 
> Think people would pay to take a class to learn how to do that!


I don't cancel just let the ping time out. Then goto my app and refresh to see when surge has gone up enough to turn meter on. I also look at how many cars are out there, fewer cars means surge still climbing. More cars, surge going away grab sonething


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> surge hunting all 10hrs
> 350miles lol
> $450


I don't track my gross closely as I am constantly adding income and subtracting expenses all weekend so I get an accurate net.

10/11/14 net profit $478
10/11/14 estimated gross $695

I subtract everything ... lease, fuel, fees, lunch, cigarettes, gum and coffee...

Wasn't that awesome of a weekend though because Friday was rough.

10/10/14 net profit $210
10/10/14 estimated gross $440

Still solid for the the weekend for sure thanks to a strong lucky $302 push in the final 5.5 hours on a 33 hour weekend 

$688 = almost $21/hr profit 33 hours working.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Do this every day 6 days a week:
> 350 x 6 x 52 = 109,000 miles per year


True, but on the same note, $450 x 6 x 52 = $140,400  Just buy a new car and pay with cash every 18 months lol


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Old town, your Friday was rough? Thats really weird. I did $250 by 5pm, and called it a day. Oktoberfest in Tempe and Scottsdale paid out in spades. Last ride of the day, picked up these girls downtown, they said they wanted to go to the Scottsdale one, so we went out there. As soon as we got there, they get text messages telling them to go to the Tempe one instead. They decided to end the trip, and start a new one, but I got one of the girls who had never used uber before to sign up real quick, and use my promo code, and we drove to Tempe. Used $19.87 of the $20 credit, + got the $5 referral bonus 

Ended up being almost $60 total fares without having to do anything extra.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah I banked pretty good on the "twin fests" on Saturday ... plus grabbed a wedding party in my van at 11pm that wanted in and out plus 3 stops. I had them eat at in and out while the meter ran. All said $133 in 1hr 45mins. Added on 2 pickups from the Scottsdale city jail totaling $92, a 2 stop run to Tempe for $37 and a casino run for $40 ended the weekend on a high note.

Best thing about the oktoberfest for me is that they draw cabs out of old town. These fools go sit in a cab stand while I rake in my area with less competition 

Good to hear you did good Friday ... I was on my game but sometimes the luck of the draw doesn't go my way ...

I like to say "usually I win but sometimes old town wins" I guess if I always won the game wouldn't be as exciting anymore ...


----------



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

jakob said:


> Worst is short trips during surge.


+1... nothing beats getting a 2.0x surge and driving someone 7-8 blocks and having surge die after


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

SLV said:


> +1... nothing beats getting a 2.0x surge and driving someone 7-8 blocks and having surge die after


saturday i had a 3.0 surge and only went 2miles away :/


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> saturday i had a 3.0 surge and only went 2miles away :/


I would like that but it sucks


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> saturday i had a 3.0 surge and only went 2miles away :/


How about when you have a Surge, drive a few miles, the Rider Cancels, and when you go back online, the Surge is over.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> $1.28 per total mile.
> That's a little better then what I do without chasing surges.
> Still your gross total for 10 hours is great
> What market?
> ...


Yeah, but like eleventy-eight bazillion dollars too!


----------



## millertimex86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Did 275 after uber cut 9 hours in online time 18 runs.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> not sure on the miles.
> 
> about 8 hours being out there.
> 
> ...


Enrique Iglesias? Am I the only one who caught that?

Did he try to molest you?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> u think u beat mine?


I did $644.18 AFTER Uber's commissions.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

i worked 10 hours this week. made 433.00 for the week. got a 3.75 surge for 9 miles came out to $78. my rating took a hit this week, people taking it out on drivers for surge rate all weekend.


----------

